# If you had to start from scratch and buy plugins...



## TomMartin (May 8, 2014)

Knowing what you have learnt, what would you buy if you had to start over again?

I mostly just use the stock Cubase stuff and would like to upgrade my toolset in all areas, and I think the wisdom of others who have already gone through the process and settled on a select few plugins that get the most use could be helpful!

After a bit of research, I'm fairly certain I'm going to get some Fabfilter stuff, the EQ, Compressor and Limiter in particular.

Beyond those 3, I haven't really given it much thought...

So what are you guys using that you couldn't live without?


----------



## The Darris (May 8, 2014)

UAD. 'nuff said. 

You can research some of their products here: http://www.sweetwater.com/store/manufacturer/Universal_Audio


----------



## rayinstirling (May 8, 2014)

There you go.........the voice of experience.

'tell you what.......the more you learn what they do the less you need.


----------



## The Darris (May 8, 2014)

rayinstirling @ Thu May 08 said:


> There you go.........the voice of experience.
> 
> 'tell you what.......the more you learn what they do the less you need.



+1

Note, I don't own any UAD products. However, I have worked in many studios that utilize them and have had many hours of hands on experience. In the right hands, they are amazing and will do wonders for your music. 

I agree that understanding how to use these tools is a must so investing in top of the line gear isn't necessary until you know how to use and understand the basics. Learn to crawl before you walk or (insert other metaphor here). Good luck!!


----------



## wesbender (May 8, 2014)

For me, it's more about what I wouldn't buy if I were to start over again.


----------



## JT3_Jon (May 8, 2014)

If you dont want to go the UAD route, PSP is a great company, and I've just started getting into Melda plugins.


----------



## Daryl (May 8, 2014)

wesbender @ Thu May 08 said:


> For me, it's more about what I wouldn't buy if I were to start over again.


Me too. I certainly wouldn't buy any UAD though. Plenty of other options, without getting into extra hardware.

D


----------



## RiffWraith (May 8, 2014)

I'll tell you what - I am so glad I _don't have to _start from scratch when it comes to buying plugins...it was a big learning experience for me, took quite a bit of time, and I would hate to have to go through that again.


Cheers.


----------



## danielcartisano (May 8, 2014)

You can live without all of them 

But if I were to start from scratch today the first things I'd grab:

Slate Digital VBC and VCC
TDR Feedback Compressor and Slick EQ - (free)
Kush Audio Clariphonic
Fabfilter EQ and Multi-band Compressor
Valhalla Room and Vintage Verb

Then there'd be a whole lot of plugins that help with sound-design and stuff... but that is more to do with your creativity and ideas than the plugins you use.

There is a ton of free plugins that I use all the time, some of them being arguably as good as some of the plugins I've purchased. The TDR stuff, melda plugins have heaps of free stuff I use a lot like tremolo and transient shapers...

Check these two threads:
http://www.vi-control.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=14938
http://www.vi-control.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=6191

Enjoy!


----------



## Uncle Peter (May 8, 2014)

PSP Vintage Warmer


----------



## wst3 (May 8, 2014)

I think it's largely a matter of personal taste, but you asked<G>...

UAD - so far they have yet to offer a plug-in I didn't like! But they do not cover all the bases (yet?) Their hardware emulations do exactly that, and while emulating hardware isn't always the right thing to do, when it is, you can't beat them.

PSP - all their delays are awesome! Probably their other plug-ins are also outstanding, but I haven't tried them.

Voxengo - love their compressors and filters

Fabfilter - I only own Timeless so far, but I see adding more as funds allow.

Waves - ok, there are still several Waves plug-ins that I find indispensable. Their sound design tools are fantastic, and their compressor offers incredible control over every parameter. However, I'm not sure I'd start with Waves next time around.

There are others that have impressed me, like Rob Papen, Camel Audio, Melda Productions, and I do pick up the odd item from time to time, but for now I feel like I'm in pretty good shape.


----------



## Maestro77 (May 8, 2014)

I spent a lot of money on plugins before giving in and picking up a UAD system. Now I hardly use any of the stuff I bought before. UAD plugins are that good.


----------



## Giant_Shadow (May 9, 2014)

Same here. UAD all day, every day, plus the Apollo took the place of like 7 boxes for me in my rig. (Line mixer, Mic pres, Master Out, Master clock, AD, DA, Plugin host). Every time someone comes over to work they end up seeing and hearing the UA stuff and getting one.

Kush For Vibe

Valhalla, for great bang for the buck and fun.



Maestro77 @ Thu May 08 said:


> I spent a lot of money on plugins before giving in and picking up a UAD system. Now I hardly use any of the stuff I bought before. UAD plugins are that good.


----------



## Vin (May 9, 2014)

danielcartisano @ 9/5/2014 said:


> Slate Digital VBC and VCC
> TDR Feedback Compressor and Slick EQ - (free)
> Kush Audio Clariphonic
> Fabfilter EQ and Multi-band Compressor
> Valhalla Room and Vintage Verb



Agreed, I'd just pick The Glue instead of VBC and add ReelBus for tape emulation and Barricade for limiting.


----------



## sinkd (May 9, 2014)

*Vienna Suite.* Knowing what I know now, I would start with Vienna Suite and the FORTI/SERTI IRs.

Then:

SoundToys Bundle* for creative stuff

UAD-LA2A, Fairchild, EMT 140, LA3A, 1176, Pultec, OceanWay*, Neve, SSL, Dimension D, Tape Echo, Cooper Time Cube, Transient Designer, Precision Everything, Lexicon verb*, 

PSP Audio: Most everything

Altiverb. Still can't beat it for some things

I'm also *really* liking the new dynamic EQ in Digital Performer, but it is not platform independent.

*Do not own yet

DS


----------



## blougui (May 9, 2014)

Try Klanghelm plugs. Amazing, cheap at 22€. À comp and a saturatio. Both with character(s).
TDR EQ and comp. Free stuff.
Clariphonic & UBK1 from Kush audio (not cheap but 2nd hand or sales. Ilok requested)
Sonimus stuff. Some free stuff. Cheap otherwise.
Valhalla fx: cheap, amazing.
Bang for the bucks plugs: thats What they all are


----------



## AC986 (May 9, 2014)

The only one I have is the Fabfilter ProQ that is not indigenous to Logic.


----------



## paulmatthew (May 9, 2014)

One thing to think about too, is are you a hobbyist or a professional? I see a lot of users saying UAD , but if you are a hobbyist you are probably not going to want to go UAD. UAD plugins are professional grade and I believe they also require a UAD audio card. From what I've read and heard about UAD they are very nice to have in the professional world. 

From a hobbyist's perspective , there are several routes to go based on price points that work out well, including reverbs, effects etc. You also have to decide if you're willing to go Ilok or Vienna/Steinberg key for plugins too. Some of my favorite reverbs (Spaces , Ircam Verb Session) and compression plugins ( Kush Audio ) require Ilok. 

I agree with blougui on their choices for some cheaper , quality plugins. Fabfilter , though not cheap, is amazing set of plugins when bundled. The FX Bundle is the way to go (unfortunately you just missed their 40% off sale) . Not to go into details about each but here is a list of developers that are worth looking into if UAD is not your thing:

*Fabfilter * - EQ , Compression , Mastering Etc
*Izotope * - EQ , Compression , Mastering Etc 
*Nomad Factory* - Effects , EQ , Compression (have a look at Magma) 
*PSP Audioware* - Effects , Compression , Reverb , Etc
*Kush Audioware* - Compression , Distortion
*Liquidsonics* - Reverb
*Rob Papen * - Delay , Reverb 
*Valhalla Dsp* - Reverb , Delay


----------



## ghostnote (May 9, 2014)

ProQ/ProL, VCC and VRoom


----------



## JohnG (May 9, 2014)

Not to hector you, but before trying to help I would have a few questions.

What kind of music do you write? What size ensembles? Is it all electronic / samples or will there be some live playing? Do you want a synthetic / designed sound, or are your aiming for something natural and acoustic?

Sometimes you don't need that much gear.


----------



## Stephen Baysted (May 9, 2014)

Hire an excellent score mixer ... first port of call every time  

But if you can't, then for me: UAD & Waves, VSL Suite, QL Spaces and Valhalla. 


FWIW here's what I use a lot for music (mixing and so-called mastering):

UAD SSL G Series Buss Comp 
Waves R Comp
UAD Pultec Pro
Waves L2
Vienna Master EQ
QL Spaces (send)
Valhalla for insert effects
Waves S1 (imager)
UAD Sonnox Inflator
UAD API Vision (pre amp emu)


----------



## Giant_Shadow (May 9, 2014)

Welcome back Paul. We missed you around here. Hope everything works out well. James



paulmatthew @ Fri May 09 said:


> One thing to think about too, is are you a hobbyist or a professional? I see a lot of users saying UAD , but if you are a hobbyist you are probably not going to want to go UAD. UAD plugins are professional grade and I believe they also require a UAD audio card. From what I've read and heard about UAD they are very nice to have in the professional world.
> 
> From a hobbyist's perspective , there are several routes to go based on price points that work out well, including reverbs, effects etc. You also have to decide if you're willing to go Ilok or Vienna/Steinberg key for plugins too. Some of my favorite reverbs (Spaces , Ircam Verb Session) and compression plugins ( Kush Audio ) require Ilok.
> 
> ...


----------



## dinerdog (May 9, 2014)

I've had the "PSP MixPressor" on my stereo bus for more years than I can remember. : >


----------



## mwarsell (Jun 8, 2017)

Reincarnating this thread.

Is UAD still the general consensus here with plugins?

Does for example the UAD SSL comp beat the Waves one?

And does UAD beat Fabfilter?


----------



## Saxer (Jun 8, 2017)

And one more question: Does UAD add latency to a project? I very rarely do separate mixing (I mix while composing/recording). Is UAD usable for such a workflow?


----------



## fixxer49 (Jun 9, 2017)

mwarsell said:


> Reincarnating this thread.
> 
> Is UAD still the general consensus here with plugins?
> 
> Does for example the UAD SSL comp beat the Waves one?


Objectively: UAD SSL comp has a mix % control. Waves SSL Comp doesn't have a mix control. YMMV. 
Subjectively: There really doesn't seem to be a consensus. (However, every commercial studio I've ever been in has had all the Waves stuff by default, most likely because of its long time integration w/ Pro Tools.)


----------



## rocking.xmas.man (Jun 9, 2017)

Coming from the post production world - all of the (older) waves plugins are a good solution as they seem to be available everywhere. It's really something like a standard. 
Again coming out of the post-world. I would never care which plugin is 'better' but care which plugins are fast to use, efficiently handling my needs and interoperability. I want to be able to continue working on a session at a different workspace or hand my session to someone else to work with it or on it.
Extremely easy with Waves Software, fairly easy with everything that gets licensed via ilok, pure game of chance with uad.


----------



## gsilbers (Jun 9, 2017)

interesting so many here like the UAD. its ok-ish but not like AMAZINGly different to whats out there already. but oh well, glad we can all have different opionions. plus the latency is way too big to have them when NOT mixing. (which you could use the DAW plugins and later switch of course). on the other hand, they are the few companies paying licenses to the orignal manufactures instead of doing that shady "XXX-73" or "XX1176" type of crap. (I see u slate)

the waves stuff is still very very good. they have gone into "cheap sales mode" for the past year so they might of gone downa a few pegs on the "cool" world of music production. but they still sound good. 

I think i''d go with the waves platinum or diamond... which ever is the ALL bundle and maybe the lexicon reverb pcm. 

and CAMEL PHAT... (omg.. im crying already)


----------



## Parsifal666 (Jun 9, 2017)

Cubase 8, Waves SSL, Pro-C and Q, Valhalla Vintage Verb, Altiverb, the Chris Alge compressors, Valhalla Uber Mod.


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (Jun 9, 2017)

When it comes to plugins beside Kontakt the Kush plugins would be no One.


----------



## rocking.xmas.man (Jun 9, 2017)

ok if we're talking our personal favourites again I think I would go for izotope all the way. Besides Reverb there is not much left to be desired. MaxxVolume is a nice to have even with all the izotope stuff as well as Reel ADT and Vocal Rider (which I'm quite sure will get an izotope counterpart if nectar should ever get a new version). Not much else on my excluding-reverb-list


----------



## vicontrolu (Jun 9, 2017)

uad was cool long ago. theres not enough difference with good native plugins nowadays plus the lstency plus you'll eventually have to upgrade your hardware. too much of a hassle

I got to the point of replacing almost everything with freeware. that's what gives me the hardest boner


----------



## Parsifal666 (Jun 9, 2017)

vicontrolu said:


> I got to the point of replacing almost everything with freeware. that's what gives me the hardest boner



There is some really cool stuff out there.


----------



## higgs (Jun 9, 2017)

I own an Apollo and a decent smattering of UAD plugs, they do sound nice. It's great in the studio, but I like to carry as little gear as possible when traveling or when I just need to be in a different environment to make sounds. So, I dislike being married to their hardware in order to use the plugins. That's a sticking point that has me somewhat lamenting having spent the money on the UAD plugins.

If I had it to do over, and I just _had_ to go UAD, I would have purchased a UAD Satellite/Accelerator instead of the Apollo so I could mix or create with the plugins outside the studio.

If I didn't have to have UAD, I would have applied those funds into upgrading cores on my mac and get native plugins that could be used on both my laptop and studio setup without needing extra equipment. 

I've been using Waves Platinum for...god...a long time now (don't want to think about how long). They've been great for what, nearly two decades now?

If I were starting from scratch with the knowledge I have now, I go in this order:

*Rock Solid Swiss-Army Desert-Island Plugin Bundle:* Waves Platinum - love love love the REQ's & L1-L3 limiters, and PAZ meters
*Verbs:* Valhalla Room & Plate - Inexpensive and a couple of knock-out plugin
*Pitch:* Melodyne
*Analog Emulation:* Slate EQ's, VMR, Virtual Pre's, FG116, and Virtual Console

*Compressor:* Slate VMR and FG116 when/if I don't have access to to UAD LA-2A, 1176 & Fairchild - despite my lament, they _are_ great
*EQ:* Waves REQs and Fab Filter ProQ
*Warmth/Distortion*: Slate Virtual Tape, Izotope Vinyl
*Repair/Enhance:* Izotope RX - or Adobe Audition if you have Creative Cloud
*Playtime:* Melodyne (again), Soundtoys, & Turnado (but that little minx is not stable)

Worthy of mention: All of Steven Massey's plugins (RTAS, TDM, and AAX only though) - I go Pro Tools from time-to-time just for the TD5, TapeHead, and my favorite 'transparent' compressor, the CT5. God I wish he'd port those to VST. I've been working on wearing him for years.


----------



## higgs (Jun 9, 2017)

vicontrolu said:


> I got to the point of replacing almost everything with freeware. that's what gives me the hardest boner


I too get excited for freebies, but I have a slightly less enthusiastic reaction.


----------



## vicontrolu (Jun 10, 2017)

it's hard not to react in awe if you go through the top 10 of each kvr dc challenge over the last years. some little gems in there


----------



## kurtvanzo (Jun 10, 2017)

If I were to start over I would save my cash for Altiverb, VSS3, Soundtoys 5 bundle, iZotope RX6, Ozone, Trash 2 , Melodyne and a Fabfilter everything bundle. Seriously their plugs are a step above everything else I've worked on and the presets are an excellent starting point.


----------



## erikradbo (Jun 10, 2017)

Ah, had to take a walk down memory lane here first. Over the years I've been working through a vast amount of plugin in parallell with hardware, but I think there has always been some Waves in there, especially at the early years of 2000 (plenty of RVerb and the rest of the renaissance series, remembering how you had to bounce every track that had RVerb because it was such a resource hog). 10-12 years ago I used Sonnox plugs a lot for the basic stuff and 5 years ago I was really into the Sound Toys stuff and was blown away by SIR2. Last year it was Waves H-EQ, Slate everything, Klanghelm SDDR & MJUC, the NI/Softube stuff (started using it mostly because it was bundled with KompleteU, but they're great) and Valhalla Room.

I still like the Waves for basic stuff as someone else here mentioned, but probably the built in DAW plugins are up to par now to plugs as Renaissance EQ etc, otherwise their Musicians bundle 2 for $39 would be a great basic kit.

If I could get my hands on only this today I'd be more than fine:
- For quick and clean: Logic's bundled stuff, esp EQ
- Overall: After getting Izotope Neutron I use it for more or less all sound sculpting
- Reverb: QL Spaces (just got it, but wow) and Valhalla Room
- Since I try to do my own mastering, Izotope Ozone

As a bonus I would get:
- Reverb: NI RC48 (a bit flat but really clean, good for a more transparent tail compared to Valhalla)
- To add character: Some classic compressor emulations (such as SSL, 1173, LA-2A etc). I really dig the sound of the NI/Softube Studio Legends and SSL series for this.
- For tape warmth: Toneboosters Reelbus.

So after all this blabbing: Izotope Music production bundle (regularly on sale) and Valhalla Room will get you all the way for most genres in a short amount of time, esp together with the bundled stuff in your DAW.


----------



## jononotbono (Jun 10, 2017)

These have become my favourite plugins at this moment in time

Fab filter 
Sound Toys
Slate Everything Bundle
Ozone 

I'm going to get a UAD card when I can afford them. I hear nothing but good things!


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (Jun 10, 2017)

My top 3 are Fabfilter, Slate, and Altiverb. Nothing beats Fabfilter's flexibility. The Liquidsonics is nice but you get a version of that in the Slate so you'd be well off just with that. I don't do a mix without 'em. I've thought about the UAD a couple of times but always find a reason not to buy in. The only plugin I really want from them is the Massive Passive but you need 1 core per instance and there are other Massive Passive emulations out there. I would probably not end up using them anyways. I used to use Waves but now I rarely do. I'd say Fabfilter + reverb of choice is what's really essential. I use Slate mostly for master bus stuff and to add color. You could get by fine with just stock DAW plugins.


----------



## Rohann (Jun 10, 2017)

Great idea for a thread.

Fortunately I've only really started buying plugins now, after following the advice of experienced members who said to learn them before buying. It's liberating knowing you have a handful of plugins to learn to use well (knowing they'll be flexible), rather than doing something like signing up for Slate's "everything" bundle out of the gate and being completely overwhelmed.


----------



## khollister (Jun 10, 2017)

I have a _lot_ of UAD stuff and Octo and Duo cards. I love most of the UAD plugins and think they are often the most accurate emulations of vintage HW. That said, exactly duplicating the sound of a Fairchild, Pultec or whatever is not critical for most composers (as opposed to pop engineers that are trying for a particular sound to satisfy a producer). If I really had to start over, I would probably go with a native bundle like Slate for dynamics processing, EQ, tape sim & tube color stuff, and either Exponential Nimbus/R4 or Relab LX480/VSR for reverb.

The only UAD things I would consider replacing are the Fairchild mkII, 1176 mkII, Pultec mkII and maybe the Ampex/Studer. All of the other stuff I own is great, but I really don't need most of it. I could replace all the other EQ's with something like Fabfilter, and there are a bunch of color plugs around. I love the Exponential verbs, and if I didn't already have the Lexicon PCM plugin, I would likely have gotten the Relab stuff.


----------



## muk (Jun 11, 2017)

To present a somewhat pointed opinion: you don't need most plugins. The ones in your DAW are just fine. You don't need additional eqs, compressors, limiters. They don't do more than the stock plugins, they just look different. Some will add 'flavour' - often they come as 'hardware emulation'. You don't need these either. A Pultec EQ clone will add exactly zero quality to a mockup. It might sound slightly different, but not in a way that most of the audience would even notice.

That leaves you with stock plugins. I would buy one or two carefully selected reverbs on top of that. They do make a difference, and stocks are bit limited here. But again, you don't need twenty of them. Other than that I would look out for the rare clever plugins that really do something differently, that no other plugin can do. The Kush Clariphonic comes to mind, and PSP Dynamic Spectrum Mapper especially. But there are really few of them that I knew of. Lastly maybe I would add a 'mastering solution' suite, mainly for the presets that can be a huge timesaver and help if you are learning what each plugin does. Ozone 7 probably. You can get by without it just fine, but some good presets are welcome in certain situations.

So, for me it would be only a handful of plugins, the rest would be stock. The money you save by not buying seventeen different eqs, which 'totally sound all different' but don't make one bit of difference, will have a much bigger impact spent on sample libraries. And the time you save by not having to learn all these plugins you don't need is time better spent on learning how to program these libraries to get musical results. That will have a tremendously higher influence on how your mockup will sound in the end than any plugin ever could.


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Jun 11, 2017)

I would get the same stuff that I already use, just less of it. I don't like making a huge philosophy over something like plug-ins. If it works, it works, who cares.

The new Cubase "stock" Frequency EQ is great, I don't need anything beyond that for general correction tasks. Generally I feel I can get by with stock DAW plug-ins quite OK. I like using some of the Waves stuff for more color and character - mainly Scheps73 and Kramer HLS. TDR Nova (dynamic EQ) comes in handy as well.

Waves in gereral is something I'd still stick to, because the plug-ins are good and can be bought for little money, as they do sales very frequently. I really like their Puigchild compressor, as well as the CLA ones. L3 is a good limiter, the Linear Phase Comp can do great things if used correctly. I also almost always use their NLS console thingy for a bit more voodoo.

FabFilter Saturn is tremendous for all your saturation and distortion needs. I'd still buy EWQL Spaces for convolution reverb. Either ValhallaRoom or Fabfilter Pro-R for algorithmic.


----------



## Steinmetzify (Jun 19, 2017)

Reaper. I know it's not fancy, but neither am I. Awesome product for what it costs.

As a guitarist, the Mercuriall U530. I cant tell you guys how many thousands of dollars of software/hardware options I tried before landing on that one....and it's only $60.  It's got the perfect amount of edge and grit and feels fantastic to me, and this was coming off of an AxeFx II, which is a $2,000 amp sim/FX processor.

Pretty much anything by Heavyocity. I love their stuff, and if I hadn't spent so much on other things over the last year, I'd own all their stuff by now. As it is, I'm really enjoying Mutations 1/2 atm and don't think I'd want to be without them.

Kontakt....I only use the Player version at the moment, but I'll upgrade sooner or later. I just started messing around with it as a sound creation tool, and it's incredible to me how easy it is to make music with this stuff. I've been playing guitar for years and developed a bit of a 'snob' attitude towards that type of gear...it's blown me away the kind of sounds I can get using a free player and $400 worth of libraries, plus it's fun as hell.


----------



## Rohann (Jun 20, 2017)

Steinmetzify said:


> Reaper. I know it's not fancy, but neither am I. Awesome product for what it costs.
> 
> As a guitarist, the Mercuriall U530. I cant tell you guys how many thousands of dollars of software/hardware options I tried before landing on that one....and it's only $60.  It's got the perfect amount of edge and grit and feels fantastic to me, and this was coming off of an AxeFx II, which is a $2,000 amp sim/FX processor.


Thanks for the recommendation! Haven't looked at that one before.


----------



## Steinmetzify (Jun 20, 2017)

Rohann said:


> Thanks for the recommendation! Haven't looked at that one before.



No problem. They do a free demo so you can see if you like it or not.

FWIW, I use their cab IRs for outboard preamp pedals for tracks just because I like them better than anything else I've purchased.

Just FYI, I'm a metal guitarist, so take that for what it's worth lol.

It does have a good cleans section and a nice chorus, too.


----------



## Rohann (Jun 20, 2017)

Steinmetzify said:


> No problem. They do a free demo so you can see if you like it or not.
> 
> FWIW, I use their cab IRs for outboard preamp pedals for tracks just because I like them better than anything else I've purchased.
> 
> ...


Glad to hear that!

I have plenty of FX plugins with which to mutilate guitar tones, but I don't have a really solid plugin pack that I'm completely happy with. I've been using LePou's amps and Rosen Digital's free IR cabs for the time being. Was considering BIAS but I've always been sort of iffy in AB tests (usually able to pick it out of the crowd).

When it comes to guitar metal is certainly my roots, though I've been looking for an amp sim that can utilize my PRS's tonal variety ala Porcupine Tree or Opeth. Not sure these HFS pickups are the best bet though...


----------



## Steinmetzify (Jun 20, 2017)

Let me know what you think of it if you try it...tones are subjective, after all. Hope you dig it!


----------



## Ashermusic (Jun 21, 2017)

All I can say is that I am not an engineer really, and yet I engineered my new pop album, "Honestly."

It is entirely possible, as some have suggested, that I could have done just as good a job with just the Logic plug-ins, but the third party ones I used, mostly UAD, helped me get there more easily and quickly and with more confidence.


----------



## catsass (Jun 22, 2017)

muk said:


> PSP Dynamic Spectrum Mapper


I am guessing this to be a typo, and was intended to refer to Pro Audio DSP's Dynamic Spectrum Mapper. If I am correct, please tell me what I've won! I'll take what's behind door number two.


----------



## muk (Jun 22, 2017)

catsass said:


> I am guessing this to be a typo, and was intended to refer to Pro Audio DSP's Dynamic Spectrum Mapper. If I am correct, please tell me what I've won! I'll take what's behind door number two.



Indeed, that's what I meant. Thanks for the correction. You are really lucky, you just won some time off the forum to write a new piece of music.


----------



## kitekrazy (Jun 22, 2017)

I would use the stuff that came with the DAW. It's always an assumption that 3rd party developers have something better in FX.


----------



## Chandler (Jun 22, 2017)

I'd go with Melda productions stuff. Although at first glance it is intimidating, once you learn how it works the same applied to other plugins. On top of that they can do a lot of things that stock plugins simply can't do. They're good for bread and butter tasks and extreme sound design.


----------

